# Goat Pics!



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

I wanna see your most favorite goat you own! Show me a pic! Please!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

This is Fred. He is my show wether and he won Grand Champion Market Goat at my fair!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

This is my nubian/boer buck Pippin when he was 2 months old. I just love his moon spots.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a cutie pic.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This was one of my favorite boer kids born this year, pictured at one day old.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

My favorite 2013 girls


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Dont really have a favorite but........


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

"Puffin Pandemonium " aka "Puffin"


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kings of the tractor


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my Prim. She always likes to smell my face. I like to think of it as her giving me air kisses.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Walter is my favorite...he is funny and very cute. He is also pushy and a bully.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine is... well all of them but... I have a soft spot for Willow, AKA Willow Pillow Pants.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

The first one is my sweet little Cookie who sadly passed away a few months ago and the 2nd is Lola trying to intimidate Zeus our Yorkie, 3rd is Charlie and Lola and last but not least is my buck Dozer. He is quite a flashy boy.


----------

